# Clifton Cave, Portland



## underitall (Apr 15, 2008)

Me and my frined, once again, had another, deeper explore to the Clifton Cave,Portland, this time, going in as far as we could, without getting physically stuck. And this time, I was able to borrow my dads Fujifilm Finepix S3000, which isnt the best, but its alrite.
The cave opening, is ... which is quite easily accessible. After about 6ft into the cave, theres a large rock, which you need to climb over, leaving you about3ft headroom, it then goes back about 15ft, then sharply to the right for another 15-20ft, then again, left. This brings you to the first corridor, about 50+ft long, and headroom of about 3-5ft variable, then, into a largeish room-like area, with about 2-6ft headroom. Then it branches off to the left, and then right up into the other corridor, this being a tighter squueze at 2-4ft, and about 4-6ft wide. This opens after about another 50ft, to a small area, where we set camp for bout 15mins, to crouch/struggl over a rock formation with headroom of no more than 2ft, very tight. There is about 4fts worth of this, then into a 3ft by 8ft puddle, with very limited headroom again, of about 3-5ft. This links you toward the near last part, of accessibility of this wonderful natural cave, where theres another, slitly bigger puddle, which carries on for about 14ft, then, up a slight gradient, for about 6-8ft, where there is no longer access for people bigger than 2ft wide. Ever way, this was once again, an interesting explore, and I look forward to taking some people there one day, as there are very nice rock formations throughout.
And also, heres the FlashEarth Link

The view looking up over the "Tits", about 60ft away from where there is very limited access.






The view just beyond the "Tits", and a shallow puddle, sounds weird, but there is quite alot of flowing water throughout this cave.





The view the opposite way from the "Tits".





On the way back, with a farely tight squeeze.





Some interesting Stalactite formations, and Fossilised water looking formations.





Just shows how tight this place can get.





And how rocky and awkward the walk/crouch through the cave is.





One of the few open spaces in the cave, where you can stand-up, but still, some parts are limited.





Real nice "Spine-like" formation.





Another nice looking formation, of Stalactites, Stalagmites and a few Columns.





Sorry about lack of picture quality, im not the best with a camera, and it was a finepix s3000, and its seriously Picth Black in there, and not too good torches either. These pictures are also available to view at my website.
My Exporing Pages On My Website


----------



## krela (Apr 15, 2008)

Doh, html doesn't work on this site, you have to use bbcode.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks like a very interesting explore there, underitall. Enjoyed your pics...some nice rock formations. Cool first report.


----------



## smileysal (Apr 15, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooh this cave is great, love all those stalactites, stalagmites and columns, looks like an excellent explore. Wouldn't dare climb in anything like this with tiny gaps 

Excellent pics and an excellent first report.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jun 8, 2009)

hehe that cave brings back memories, i remember going into that cave while we were at school and we went with the youth activities centre, i got stuck in one of the narrow bits not far into the cave and bailed out and spent the rest of the time piling up all the old pushbikes that were dumped into the old quarry, we went back later after school and got a few of them back to my little shed.
my god that was a few years ago now lol.


----------



## graybags (Jun 8, 2009)

*Cave*

Also known as Fossil or Thrutch Cave ?

do you go through a rubbish tip to get to it ?

Very tight in places and ends quite abruptly

Nice pics though !

G


----------



## waynezbitz1 (Jun 8, 2009)

localy it was known as letterbox cave also and yes it is the one at the bottom of an old tip


----------



## graybags (Jun 8, 2009)

*Cave*

I think it's on Geoff K's site

G


----------



## graybags (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.geoffkirby.co.uk/Portland/695720/

There you go 

although Thrutch Cave is how it is referred to In Nigel Graham's Book


Not a bad trip if you can still get in

Nice formations


G


----------

